# Never buy Apple products again!



## Annihilatus (Nov 7, 2002)

I bought an iBook 12" G3-600 last week, on Nov 1st. Since then, obviously, the price for a G3-700 was reduced and the model was given a better video card. The model I speak of, now, in Canadian funds is down to 1499$.

Will Apple refund the difference? No.
Will the store refund me for the whole machine? No. They'll refund me for the new price minus a restocking fee?
Will my model actually allow me to use Quartz Extreme to its fullest extent? No, the video card isn't good enough.

Apparently, Apple does not have price protection with its affiliates. Even if I was to buy the Apple on Nov 5th and the price changed on Nov 6th, I'd be charged the Nov 5th price.

This is absolutely unbelievable and ridiculous. It is testimony to what kind of a sh*t company Apple is, and how offensive their business practices are. Any other company would have refunded me my money, but of course this is Apple we're talking about and they're so f*cking special.

This is the first and the last time I ever buy anything from Apple. The way I figure it, no matter how good your OS is, a horrible company backing a good product still makes that product sh*t.

F*ck you Apple!

Andre


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2002)

If you had read these websites before buying it, you'd have known to wait. don't come here now to slam on apple. live with it. you have a nice iBook.


----------



## malexgreen (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Annihilatus _
> *I bought an iBook 12" G3-600 last week, on Nov 1st. Since then, obviously, the price for a G3-700 was reduced and the model was given a better video card. The model I speak of, now, in Canadian funds is down to 1499$.
> 
> Will Apple refund the difference? No.
> ...




So let me see if I understand you right:

1) You bought a Ibook from Apple on november 1 because you wanted to, not because anyone forced you.

2) You were totally unaware of the impending upgrade, and now that you have become aware that Apple upgraded it's ibook the day or so AFTER you bought your ibook at a price you thought was accpetable (I'm assuming you made the choice to buy with your own money, not someone else), you think Apple owes you something?

Well if you try that in the PC world you'll get the same result. I think this is just the nature of the high-tech beast. I built a 1.2GHz Celeron last year just before Intel significantly dropped the prices of its CPU's. Should I go back and ask for a refund? I think not.

I can tell you I've been thinking to buy an Apple for 2-3 months now. But because of the prices, I thought it wasn't worth it. Now I'm sitting kinda pretty, as I can get something with more features/performance at a lower price.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

"I bought an iBook 12" G3-600 last week, on Nov 1st. Since then, obviously, the price for a G3-700 was reduced and the model was given a better video card. The model I speak of, now, in Canadian funds is down to 1499$."

You're a regular to this forum so you must have had some inkling that new iBooks were due on or around November 6th so why is this such a surprise to you?

"Will Apple refund the difference? No.
Will the store refund me for the whole machine? No. They'll refund me for the new price minus a restocking fee?"

I always investigate a stores return policy when making a big purchase.  Don't you?

"Will my model actually allow me to use Quartz Extreme to its fullest extent? No, the video card isn't good enough."

Obviously the 16 MB Radeon was good enough when you purchased your iBook.  Why isn't it good enough now?

Its unfortunate you are so displeased with your purchase but if it was good enough for you 6 days and did everything you needed it for, why should the release of new iBooks change that?


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 7, 2002)

This has always been their policy. Reduce prices when you buy your new laptop  a couple days ago. But if you want to take full advantage of quartz extreme you should of been pointed to the Powerbook. While the ibook has a new video card it is a consumer laptop and so it remains.

You should be glad you own a ibook as not many people can afford a computer at this time.

But i digress, you were screwed but so were the people who payed for Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar.

While your complaint is justified from your standpoint i just don't see why they should give you a refund. But maybe im just a mac entusiast.Is that terrible? No. 
Did you read before you bought? Knowing that the video card was not up to your standards?
Patience is a virtue . If you have to wait than do it. Otherwise stop complaining.

Perhaps this is a cold response. I apologize.
I am not in your shoes.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

The 32 MB Radeon 7500 in the new iBooks are the same as the previous PowerBooks.  Why wouldn't they take full advantage of QE?

Also, the 16 MB Radeon takes full advantage of QE as well.  For managing a GUI, 16 MB is more than enough.  For running Quake 3, you may want more.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 7, 2002)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Col. Sanders (Nov 7, 2002)

Obviously, you are suffering from a severe case of anger at Apple. You were pefectly happy with buying your iBook before, and were satisfied with it before the new release, but know, suddenly it isn't good enough. You've made your request out of anger, and the post has no effect on us.


----------



## LordOphidian (Nov 7, 2002)

You seem to be the same type of person who gets mad because the 2002 car they just purchased is cheeper after the 2003 models are released.

What, did you think that Apple wasn't going to update the laptops? Or did you expect them to  be a Wal*Mart and do some sort of price matching?


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2002)

Annihilatus - you will notice that your post has been edited for the multiple use of profanity. Since it hardly seemed fair that i delete the time and energy spent in replying to you by deleting your post as is my policy with multiple infractions in the same post,  I am issuing you a public warning. any further violation of site policy will result in membership here being revoked.

i don't care if you are dissed at apple. i am only concerned that you follow site policy in telling us about it.  and so far everybody has treated you with common courtesy and respect for something that you really have nobody but yourself to blame for. believe me when i say that it takes considerable amount of self control for even me to not break site policy in response to your temper tantrum.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

I just purchased a new car and the second I drove it off the lot its value dropped $3000.

You think you've got problems?  Please! 

Welcome to reality, please take your seat.


----------



## boi (Nov 7, 2002)

darn apple for upgrading their product line! curse them forever! it would all be better if they never upgraded!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)

well, this is definately not the complaints forum... 

sheeeeeeesh...


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2002)

hey this is funny

i was looking into buying a laptop about last week, then i heard these craaaaazy rumors about product updates... so me being the craaaaazy person i am, i waited and guess what? i have a new craaaaaaazy 800mhz ibook on the way to my house, because i OPENED MY EYES AND THOUGHT A LITTLE BEFORE PLOPPIN DOWN MAJOR CASH

sorry, i normally dont yell, but sheesh, i think this guy needs to be put in a cage reading _idious maximus_


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *darn apple for upgrading their product line! curse them forever! it would all be better if they never upgraded! *



Yeah man... darn Apple... they should have not upgraded... my 6100 would still be worth the thousands I paid for it in 1994.

But but but... being a fellow human and all I can say is, you should have hold your horses and read the rumours section, they are here for a reason. And I stronly believe Apple leaked releases to "warn" potential buyers there is something new on the horizon, though they will NEVER commit to the release, because Mr Jobs can sometimes change things last minute before a release to tweak it for the better. 

This is the experience. 

I think the poor dude is pissed as he is, let's cut him some slack. There was another dude who posted in these forums that he bought a Blue and White G3 Tower a few days before G4s were released and he is still keeping the G3 Tower and "boycotting" the G4 until G5 is released. That is hillarious, but he is still keeping that promise to himself. 

Most of us will wait because when we hear rumour, we know for the better that something will be happening. Whether is it a big change or not. 

Whew... another long post... 

Darn Apple, should not have upgraded their product line... lol... ok, shall not rub it in anymore. 

Peace.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

I got a new iBook, I'm happy.  True, I would have been less happy had I purchased an iBook 4 days before the new releases but that is one of the reasons I belong to a Mac forum, to have some idea what's going on behind the scenes.

I've seen Annihilatus post enough around here to say, what the hell was he thinking?


----------



## Quicksilver (Nov 7, 2002)

no?? but you will be happy and you will see why... a similar thing happened to me and a friend and others. 

So how would you feel when another with superdrive is released next year sometime when yours becomes older just like mine and my friends and others alike. 

we will all buy a new one and it will always happen, we all live with it and then buy another.....


----------



## kendall (Nov 8, 2002)

speak you much like yoda does


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry, now that I've finally stopped laughing, but that is the most idiotic thing I've ever read. I could now go on to re-state what everyone else who's responded said but that would be a waste of time. I think Apple should have just stopped right at the Mac 128k. I have a Plus, but thats just too powerful for me I can barely use it. Perhaps Annihilatus would care to purchase it for retail value?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2002)

No, wait, this guy has a point.  I'm changed.  My eyes have been opened.  I can see the light.  Apple screwed me, more than once over the years.

I'm never buying another Apple product again.  They are a horrible company.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Annihilatus _
> *Will Apple refund the difference? No.
> Will the store refund me for the whole machine? No. They'll refund me for the new price minus a restocking fee?
> Will my model actually allow me to use Quartz Extreme to its fullest extent? No, the video card isn't good enough.
> ...



Hey I think this guy has a valid point... why does everybody think Apple can do no wrong? Apple's a business, not a frickin charity, and it should support it's customer base by giving things like price protection on it's products... 

A long time ago I had to buy a 9600 for my ProTools system. I opted for a refurbished unit that was being sold from the Apple Store. If anybody remembers when the Apple Store first opened up, it was a bloomin' nightmare. Anway, I got the computer (and it wasn't even a real bargain for a re-furby) and inside they had just tossed in all the components--the keyboard, cables, etc. The biggest crock was they threw in a USED mouse!!! I couldn't believe it! They sent me this crappy, dirty, used mouse... well I was pissed. I wrote to MacIntouch and they posted my frustation along with a bunch of other unsatisfied customers. Two days later I get a call from some guy from Apple and he tells me they're going to FedEx me a new mouse--and they were very, very sorry.

Let me just say that it never hurts to tell a company how you feel. Bashing somebody becuase they feel they got ripped is just rooood... I think Apple should have a price protection plan, becuase it does suck when you invest in a machine only to find out if you had waited two or three days later you could have gotten a better machine. Not everyone geeks out in this forum, dig?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)

On a side note, I'll tell you what--if I went into an Apple store and this sort of thing happened, you can bet my lawyer would be getting a phone call...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)

and on a side side side note... this is one of the reasons I wanted to switch to PC--when new hardware comes out, you don't have to replace the whole machine...


----------



## Annihilatus (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, I bought my Mac on November 1st, and since then it's only been a nightmare.

I liked the system itself, but a few of the components didn't work all too well. For instance, during my initial install of the system software, the installation process got stuck at the second CD. I thought that the CD-ROM was a bit loud too but I tried again and a second time, the CD got stuck at the second process. I tried again and now it got stuck at the third CD.

I kept wondering if the CD-ROM was supposed to be as loud as it was.

Since November 1st when I bought the machine, I used it regularly and was baffled at how easily the unit got scratched up. I started wondering what kind of sh*t plastic Apple uses to make the machines, but I didn't care too much since the machine worked well.

Yesterday, I decided that I wanted to reinstall Mac OS X in French simply because I'm a French Teacher. I know you can usually do this directly in the OS without reinstalling, but the folders in Mail were still in English with French supplements and I found it annoying. Besides, uninstalling was not much for me to do. I put in the Restore CD and it didn't read. I tried taking it out and putting it back in, still can't read. I tried another CD, it spins a bit and then stops. I even tried the Apple Hardware Test CD and nothing happened.

Basically, in one week, not only has Apple pissed me off by lowering the prices on the machine and refused to refund me the difference (in a week mind you, not 6 months), but has also sold me a unit with a faulty CD-ROM that worked badly at first and then stopped working completely.

This is my first experience with Apple, and though I like Mac OS X very much, I've learned that no matter what anyone here say about the reliability of the hardware, it's not true. I will get the same garbage hardware buying an Apple that I would buying a Dell. Therefore there is no reason to pay a premium because it's an Apple.

As pissed as I was about the price change, I got over it by using Mac OS X and doing my schoolwork. As soon as this CD-ROM thing happened, I learned conclusively that no manufacturer is a Godsend, especially not Apple.

Andre


----------



## plastic (Nov 9, 2002)

OK, Andre, I totally agree with you on this one about "lemons". It happens to the best, not only Apple. And I am sorry you have to had such bad luck with a Mac. My iBook came with broken keys last year. And I was really cheesed. 

But that happened to me on my Nokia phone purchase, and it happened to my Handspring Platinum when I first bought it. The screen was faulty. 

Just send the iBook in for a check up and they will replace the CD-Rom drive for you if there is something wrong with it. 

Sorry to hear about the bad experiences you have with a Mac.


----------



## kendall (Nov 9, 2002)

I think though that if a product comes broken out of the box, it should be replaced with a new product, not repaired.

You didn't buy a refurbished Mac, you bought a new one.  Why on earth would you want one that has been disassembled, repaired, and put back together?  Its certainly not new anymore.  This happened to my PowerBook and it came back in worse condition that when I sent it in.  They eventually replaced it.  Apple really should look into changing that policy of not replacing defective hardware out of the box but repairing it.

Anyway, if your Combo Drive is busted, call up Apple and bitch.  Since it is less than a week old, bitch until you get what you want, a replaced unit.  They'll replace it with the newest version iBook to.

You will get it, you just have to be persistent.  Just keep asking to be bumped up if the person you're talking to wont help you.  Trust me, if it came broken out of the box, Apple will eventually give in.


----------



## edX (Nov 9, 2002)

anni - you don't seem to take your warning very seriously. once more your post has been edited for multiple infractions of site rules. I hope you find another site to get help for all the problems you create for yourself.

bye.


this thread is closed.


----------

